# Girl's Tanks vs. Boy's Tanks



## wrongway (Oct 30, 2013)

I thought someone said the tanks aren't interchangeable. Is that correct? What makes that so? Can they be....modified? Can just the chrome bezel be interchangeable?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 30, 2013)

sounds like you might be speaking of Space and Freightliners? Headlight parts might, but the tanks are different. Most if not all tanks are different because the frames are built different. The MFG's could have made them the same if they only tried a bit harder. Then they might have saved money having only one style tank needed...


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 30, 2013)

I know that Iver Johnson tanks are interchangeable.


----------



## wrongway (Oct 30, 2013)

Wow! Iver Johnson was thinking! Guess they just designed the bike around the tank. Yes, I am talking about the Spaceliner style middleweight bikes.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 30, 2013)

I think Huffy did this as well. I don't about earlier ones but starting in 1964-1969 or 1970 (the last tank style they made at all) might be interchangeable - maybe - I don't know. They are shaped very similar with the exception of which side the emblems were put on. The think the only concern would be the hole for the switch plate if it came with lights or a horn.


----------



## wrongway (Nov 5, 2013)

Good News!! Sunday I bought a bucket full of parts.....6 chain guards and 4 tanks! One of the tanks looks to have a useable bezel.


----------

